# What is your favorite console?



## Chiefster (Aug 26, 2014)

My favourite console is the 3ds-xl,Because of the great games.So what is your favorite console and why?


----------



## Chris (Aug 26, 2014)

PS3. Most of my favourite games are on it (plus all my PS2 favourites have been, or are in the process of being, re-released for it).


----------



## Aradai (Aug 26, 2014)

Tough choice.

I would go with my PS3. I played with it a lot, and I've seen so many beautiful games on it. Playing it got me into many series. So yeah, PS3.


----------



## SolarInferno (Aug 26, 2014)

It's usually considered to not be a console, but since it's my primary gaming system I'm going to say PC. Not only does it have the best possible graphics of all gaming systems, but games are typically cheaper for it via Steam, it has a good number of indie games and gems such as M&B:W and RTS's and you can either use mouse+keyboard or use a controller if you want to.

Strictly speaking in terms of consoles though, I'm going to have to say the 3DS if only because of Nintendo's IPs and Monster Hunter. Haven't really played any other recent generation consoles besides the PSP to be able to comment on, and the PSP didn't really have a tremendous amount of games which were really worth playing besides Monster Hunter and the Phantasy Star Portable games and a few others.


----------



## Beachland (Aug 26, 2014)

Xbox 360, that's what I used to play most of my favorite games. I bought an Xbox One but the choice of games is still REALLY small and I wish I could play my 360 games on there.


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 26, 2014)

Wii U, N64, Gamecube, PSX, PS2, PS3, SNES, GB, GBA, DS, and the 3DS.


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 26, 2014)

N64. Nuff said.


----------



## n64king (Aug 26, 2014)

N64, 3DS/DS, WiiU, PS3


----------



## Jawile (Aug 26, 2014)

Wii U and SNES.


----------



## Feloreena (Aug 26, 2014)

I basically only play on my PC now for gaming (and my 3DS but that is not really the same thing), so I'd have to say N64 and GameCube for nostalgia reasons. I played some great games on those consoles growing up.


----------



## Zane (Aug 26, 2014)

Gamecube and N64 have the most of my favorite games of all time on them, I'd have to really think about it to choose between them but it might be N64 (although GC has the vastly superior controller). Although I am deeply in love with my 3ds xl too of course.


----------



## Saylor (Aug 26, 2014)

GameCube. Mostly because of nostalgia but also because my favorite game is on it.


----------



## MayorSaki (Aug 26, 2014)

3DS/DS and PSP c:


----------



## Story (Aug 27, 2014)

Tough call, probably my Xbox360 since I've played the most games on it.
Though my 3DS is quickly becoming one of my favorites.


----------



## crunchyfalafel (Aug 27, 2014)

Hands down Gamecube. I grew up with it and it has a lot of great games.


----------



## CoolAngelPuppy (Aug 27, 2014)

3DS and N64


----------



## JCnator (Aug 27, 2014)

For me, the Super Nintendo Entertainment System easily takes the cake. Its undeniably awesome and well-rounded game library made the console a joy to play. Most of the quality games are aging so well that they effortlessly stand the test of time.
Want to play some Japanese games? No need to import the Super Famicom system even though it's much nicer to look at it than the blocky American SNES design. With a very simple physical modding or by owning certain clone consoles, you'll be going for extra miles as you could get your Super Famicom games to work on your system. There are some of them don't require learning much Japanese in order to play.


----------



## Zeiro (Aug 27, 2014)

Xbox 360


----------



## Stalfos (Aug 28, 2014)

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> For me, the Super Nintendo Entertainment System easily takes the cake. Its undeniably awesome and well-rounded game library made the console a joy to play. Most of the quality games are aging so well that they effortlessly stand the test of time.



I gotta agree with this. Best. Console. Ever.

NES and Megadrive/Genesis shares the number two spot.


----------



## Leopardfire (Aug 28, 2014)

Poratable - DS Lite, since it can play some of my favorite games of all time.

Home - GameCube. I don't really play any console games, but when I was younger I used to play Kirby Air Ride and Super Smash Bros Melee with my brother all the time. Good memories.


----------



## Reindeer (Aug 28, 2014)

Super Mario 3D World, Mario Kart 7 & 8, Kirby & The Amazing Mirror, Metal Gear Solid, LittleBigPlanet PSVita, Hotline Miami (Vita)... I need a life.


----------



## Kayteaface (Aug 28, 2014)

My favourite, solely because of the choice of games which I prefer much more than the range for DS, I'd say Xbox 360. The online features are lacking~ though, which is a shame. Now if only it were portable or Skyrim was on the 3DS XL...


----------



## ThePayne22 (Aug 29, 2014)

Had to pick 4 cause I can't narrow them down. >_<

N64, 3DSXL, Xbox 360, NES.

Hard to compare systems cause everyone has its good sides and bad sides.


----------



## Edzers (Aug 29, 2014)

Xbox 360 pretty much sums up my childhood.


----------



## Psydye (Aug 29, 2014)

Hmm...Idk, I'd say maybe the 3DS(for portable, at least) and maybe 360, for console. Honestly though, altogether, I prefer the computer...seeing as it has the most indie games via Steam which are in my taste.


----------



## perfectionmovers (Aug 30, 2014)

Mine favorite is Nintendo


----------



## katsuragi (Aug 30, 2014)

i'll say my 3ds because i no longer have a ps3 which was my favourite! hopefully i'll get another at some point


----------



## catrina (Aug 30, 2014)

PS3 all the way


----------



## Gideon (Sep 2, 2014)

I've got to say, the Nintendo Gamecube was an excellent machine. So many great an memorable games for me. It's got a lot of value to me, because many of my favorite games and game series were introduced to me via the Gamecube. In the modern day, I use my PC for gaming, as I can get a lot of good games for good deals on Steam. With this in mind, I've owned every Nintendo console to date except the Wii U (which I want to get eventually), and I've enjoyed all of them.


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Sep 2, 2014)

Wii U/3DS...


----------



## Spongebob (Sep 2, 2014)

Wii U


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 2, 2014)

Wii U.

That quality tho.


----------



## demoness (Sep 3, 2014)

Ten years ago, I would have probably said the PS1 or the GCN, but around a couple years ago when the PS3 really picked up speed with exclusives, it gained a monopoly on my entertainment center area.  I can say I definitely experienced 70-80% of what this generation had to offer with the console (of course, I'm still acquiring games for the PS3 as I'm awaiting multiplats whose new gen features are relevant on PS4 as well as waiting for exclusives on my PS4) and consistently enjoyed releases more than I ever have before.  No doubt actually having my own income most this past generation played a part in that, but in terms of my perceived quality in games, PS3 for sure, though in terms of childhood memories, PS1, N64, GCN, PS2, and even the SNES contain many reasons I could call any of them my favorite.


----------



## jamesbarba (Sep 15, 2014)

PC and PS3 because i havent played on any other console yet.


----------



## Chaotix (Sep 15, 2014)

SNES,Sega Dreamcast,PS2,Wii and 3DS for me


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Sep 15, 2014)

It's probably my 3DS. I would have picked the PlayStation, but there are only a handful of games that look interesting to me. I like the way their controllers are designed though. They are easy to use.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Sep 15, 2014)

So many nostalgia when I played the SNES, Gamecube, N64, DS and PS2. But my favorite. I guess all the Nintendo Consoles.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 15, 2014)

This will have to be one of the toughest questions for me to answer. I wouldn't say that the 3DS XL is a console since it's a handheld, but it would be one of my favorite systems. The WiiU is also another favorite. The new technology is what makes the WiiU so unique. Based on what games to play, either the N64 or the PS3 gets my vote. There were a lot of childhood favorites on the N64 while the PS3 has Little Big Planet. But if I have to single out one of them, it will be the WiiU.


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Sep 24, 2014)

I mostly play with portable consoles so my current favorite would be my 3DS XL. It's the one I use most of the time. I mostly play Pokemon X lately.


----------



## Flop (Sep 24, 2014)

GameCube man. That thing had the best games. The tiny memory cards were great for bringing a save over to a friend's house as well.


----------



## nammie (Sep 25, 2014)

3DS XL and the Wii! I remember thinking the wii was so amazing when it came out haha
also the N64 for nostalgia reasons, I think the first video games I ever played and enjoyed were on the N64!


----------



## Murray (Sep 25, 2014)

my nintondo


----------



## Lassy (Sep 25, 2014)

3DS. 
Because it's portable. I find it such a bother to open TV, console, etc in order to play a game, and my TV is always used by another family member. 
I'm moving into campus, and no TV in my room. At least I'll still be able to play 3DS.


----------



## Hyoshido (Sep 25, 2014)

PC master race
3DS, PS3 and Wii U.


----------



## SmokeyB (Sep 25, 2014)

Murray said:


> my nintondo



I love my Nintondo U too


----------



## KanonFlora (Sep 25, 2014)

Sega, PS1, Nintendo 64 and Nintendo 3DS, can't decide xD

I played with those 4 consoles a LOT! <3


----------



## Manzanas (Sep 25, 2014)

SmokeyB said:


> I love my Nintondo U too



Ahh, Nintonkids these days. Ploystotion is where it's at!

PS2, Wii and DS.


----------



## oranje (Sep 25, 2014)

N64, Gamecube, and Gameboy Advance. Mostly for nostalgia, but I really did enjoy playing the games on those systems. :')


----------



## useyourdrill (Sep 25, 2014)

The N64 will always be my favourite. It's not the greatest console, but I have a lot of really special memories of playing it as a child!


----------



## azukitan (Sep 25, 2014)

PC and 3DS since those are all I use nowadays~


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 25, 2014)

Nintendo 64. So many great games, so many memories <3 a console that will never die

It literally lives forever. It's amazing.


----------



## Luna_Solara (Oct 2, 2014)

I love PS1, it was my first console and I have alot of good memories playing games like Casper, Echo Night, Castlevania Symphony of the Night and all the Spyro games.
But I also love the 3DS because I can take it anywhere with me and I can play Animal Crossing on it 
I'm torn between the two lol


----------



## seigakaku (Oct 2, 2014)

PS2, so many good games on there! Mine broke which is a shame :\


----------



## Coach (Oct 5, 2014)

The Nintendo 3ds XL.


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Oct 5, 2014)

I absolutely loved the Nintendo Gamecube. So much memories besides the Nintendo 64


----------



## Lovelylexi (Oct 5, 2014)

I'm not a big gamer so I haven't had experience with a ton of consoles, but I'm really loving my 3DS XL so far


----------



## Kaboombo (Oct 5, 2014)

The game cube was awesome! I loved all the games on it. Pikmin... Super Mario Sunshine... Luigi's Mansion...  ahh, those days were good C:


----------



## sugargalaxy (Oct 11, 2014)

Tough choice. but at the moment, I'd say the Dreamcast.


----------

